# brewstat.us update protocol



## lonte (17/8/18)

I'm using craftbeerpi3 to monitor fermentation from my Tilt and writing to Thingspeak and it's working perfectly. Prior to that, and still now as craftbeerpi3 is still under test, I was/am logging the Tilt to brewstat.us via a spare Android phone and the Tilt Android app. Once craftbeerpi3 and the Pi prove themselves (already, really) I'd like to dispense with the Android and log everything, to both Thingspeak and brewstat.us directly from carftberpi3.

I can't find anywhere the protocol to communicate and pass readings to brewstat.us. Does anyone have any idea where to find it? I've contacted them directly with no response and searches to date have found nothing.

Thanks for any help, Lonte.


----------



## lonte (17/8/18)

API might be a better term than protocol.


----------



## lonte (26/8/18)

If anyone is following this (doubtful as no one has replied) I got some info from the Tilt guys that allowed me to progress to a completed craftbeerpi3 plugin available at https://github.com/mowbraym/brewstatus - it contains the structure for the API.


----------

